# Burton touchscreen liner vs. Burton Power Strech Liner



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

ok so im looking for a pair of glove i can wear as a liner for those cold days in whiteface mt, and im gonna use them as a pipe gloves during spring days. so which glove would be better? The touchscreen one is 3 dollars cheaper and you can use your phone with it. But i dont know where to find them in my area. The power stretch ones are 20 but i know where to find them in my area. So any suggestions?


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

The touchscreen liners are EXTREMELY thin. If any snow touches it, they will get wet.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

i have some smartwool liners that i like. They're soft and warm and wool dries really fast and keeps warm if it gets wet. They are thin, though, and i'm not sure how durable they will be long term. Only $18 though.


----------



## beehive (Dec 11, 2010)

Forget about power stretch model using for pipe. They are super thin, I use em as a second layer under pipe gloves during colder days, when I don't want to wear thick and big backcountry gloves.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

no im plannin on using them as a liner and those REALLY warm spring days when its like march or april and the season is over pretty much and the temp is like 65


----------



## beehive (Dec 11, 2010)

thtrussiankid01 said:


> no im plannin on using them as a liner and those REALLY warm spring days when its like march or april and the season is over pretty much and the temp is like 65


that might work, they are designed for this after all. My experience is, they'll get a bit wet after few touches with snow, but hey .. until You're gonna use em during spring, it's okay


----------

